# What color/marking would this mouse be considered?



## southerncharmmice (Oct 1, 2016)

I have a sweet little black boy named Finn and I cannot figure out what his markings would be called, if anything.

What would his white markings be called? Would he just be a minimally marked piebald? He also has some gray/white hairs mixed in with his black coat.


















Here you can see this white hairs in mixed in with his black coat.









Here you can see this white hairs in mixed in with his black coat.










Thanks in advance!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Black pied 

It can come anywhere from full white and so color to full color and almost no white at all, sometimes the only sign you'd get would be a white tail tip for example.

White hairs mixed in with the color is a common "fault" in show terms and breeders select against it if they're breeding seriously or for show


----------



## southerncharmmice (Oct 1, 2016)

Lilly said:


> Black pied
> 
> It can come anywhere from full white and so color to full color and almost no white at all, sometimes the only sign you'd get would be a white tail tip for example.
> 
> White hairs mixed in with the color is a common "fault" in show terms and breeders select against it if they're breeding seriously or for show


Wow, very interesting! Thank you so much. I definitely have a lot to learn as far as show standard. I've never really done show mice, just pets. None of my mice are show quality. The closest true breeder is about 6 hours away so all my babies are pet store mice, but I'm totally up for the challenge! I think it will be fun to start my own line and work towards show standard.


----------

